# 68 Orange Krate



## moparrecyclers (Feb 8, 2014)

A friend stopped over with a bike he bought today.
Anyone interested? 
He was looking for around a grand for it. Too new for me, so let me know if you are interested, and I can get you in touch with him. It had some light surface rust but otherwise looked fairly complete.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 11, 2014)

*Managers Special in the Produce Isle*

Store Managers Special on Orange's....
Make and offer , he won't be offended. 
image.jpg
79.4 KB
Again, this is not my bike but being posted for a freind.


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 14, 2014)

Something seems off to me. Seat & grips have a lot of wear but paint is super nice. Repaint years ago? Rear tire has also been replaced.
Where is the bike located?


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 15, 2014)

rarebmx said:


> Something seems off to me. Seat & grips have a lot of wear but paint is super nice. Repaint years ago? Rear tire has also been replaced.
> Where is the bike located?




Bike is located in Cental Wi $850.00 obo
Here are some additional pics he sent today.
His number is 715-213-3160


----------



## Rednivek (Feb 16, 2014)

I offer $500.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 16, 2014)

*SWAP MEET in Westbend WIS feb 23rd.*

Swing on by with it and sell for the highest offer! Look in the Swap Meet area of the CABE for details.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 20, 2014)

*Orange Peeled by a quy from the quad cities.*

Sold..Thanks for the interest Cabers!


----------

